# US to confirm Pregnancy



## Dianne0720 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, do you agree that if a patient presents to the office after a positive home pregnancy test that the appropriate U/S to code would be 76857 using diagnosis V72.42?   This is to confirm, the OB first visit has not been scheduled at this point.

Thanks


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually the code depends on the results of the ultrasound.  If during the course of the ultrasound it is determined she is pregnant, then it would either be 76801 or 76815 depending on what all is documented.  You would not use 76856 unless it is determined during the ultrasound that there is no pregnancy.  There are really good descriptions in the CPT book right before the ultrasound codes that says what each exam is looking at.

The diagnosis code could be the symptoms that led to ordering the ultrasound, V72.42 as stated, or V22.0 or V22.1 if it is a normal pregnancy.


----------

